# Emerging Technologies (IT) in Australia



## sajin.ca (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a Software Engineer in Mainframe technology and I have initiated the process for PR visa (190) which is in EOI stage.

I have heard like the OZ IT market is ground low for old technologies like mainframes and that made me to look for a new emerging technology. I request my fellow IT people to suggest me few new technologies which may conquer the OZ IT industry in upcoming days..... 

It would be helpful if you people give your views on Apache Hadoop, Salesforce, SAS, Big data etc.

Thanks & regards,
Sajin CA


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all...

Kindly pass this to your friends in IT... This post may help many....

Regards,
Sajin CA


----------



## arsa818 (Aug 17, 2013)

anyone please reply


----------

